# 20 weeks on Ipamorelin and CJC no dac



## dteran61 (Jul 13, 2011)

Bros what can one expect after 20 weeks on these 2 peps stacked along  with ECA?....... and some PH's as well......100mcg of each pep am and  pm everyday

or


Weeks 1-10

Ipamorelin 100mcg in AM & PM
CJC 1295 w/o DAC 100mcg in AM and PM




Weeks 11-14
Ipamorelin 100mcg in AM & PM
CJC 1295 w/o DAC 100mcg in AM & PM
 IGF1 LR3 50mcg post workout days only


Weeks 15-20
Ipamorelin 200mcg in AM & PM
CJC1295 w/o DAC 100mcg in AM & PM




Clen: start at 50mcg for at least first 2 weeks before increasing dose
  T3 50mcg for first 4 weeks then up it to 75 until week 16, then taper it back to 50, then 25 for last two weeks
Yohimbe: 1/2 ml x 1-2 times daily


----------



## Perdido (Jul 14, 2011)

You need to do more research.


----------



## zebedee (Jul 14, 2011)

clen will stop working after ~2 weeks unless you combine with ketotifen. 50mcg is a small dose. I wouldn't get anything out of that but everyone is different I guess.

T3 has to be tapered below 25mcg. Your own thyroid produces ~25mcg on its own so anything at 25mcg or above will shut down its function. It's when you come back down to 25mcg of exogenous T3 that the tapering is most important. Then your thyroid will gradually return to full function as you take less and less T3.

don't know much about peps so can't advise on them.


----------



## dteran61 (Jul 14, 2011)

rahaas said:


> You need to do more research.




ive done enough bro.....no need for that answer thanks.....


----------



## dteran61 (Jul 14, 2011)

zebedee said:


> clen will stop working after ~2 weeks unless you combine with ketotifen. 50mcg is a small dose. I wouldn't get anything out of that but everyone is different I guess.
> 
> T3 has to be tapered below 25mcg. Your own thyroid produces ~25mcg on its own so anything at 25mcg or above will shut down its function. It's when you come back down to 25mcg of exogenous T3 that the tapering is most important. Then your thyroid will gradually return to full function as you take less and less T3.
> 
> don't know much about peps so can't advise on them.



yeah im going to use ketotifen everynight 2mgs....i like that dose and makes me sleep very well......comeing down to 25 at the ends cycle is good then?


----------



## Imosted (Jul 14, 2011)

From what i know you *shouldnt* be using T3 without AAS you will loose hard earned muscle with fat.


----------



## zebedee (Jul 14, 2011)

Better to taper below 25mcg T3 IMO, eg. 12.5mcg/day for a bit then stop. While you take 25mcg your thyroid is still completely shut down. Why stop the exogenous T3 at 25mcg and leave yourself with a non-functioning thyroid and have to wait for it to return to normal with no help when you can taper down below 25mcg allowing partial recovery while still supplementing with T3?

Is this 100% necessary? No, you can stop at 25mcg (or any dose above that - shut down is shut down) and wait for your thyroid to become functional again and probably have no long term adverse effects but it's not the way I'd do it.




Imosted said:


> From what i know you *shouldnt* be using T3 without AAS you will loose hard earned muscle with fat.



This is true but he said he's running PH's too which are essentially AAS.


----------



## dteran61 (Jul 14, 2011)

with this 20 week cycle...do you think I can end up messing up my thyroid???


----------

